

Can someone explain to me advantage of the Ipad over ASUS EEE multi-touch - perokreco

I looked at both, and Asus tablet seems infinitely more capable, having things like memory-card readers, USB, a proper OS, a keyboard, and all that at approximately the same price. Can someone explain to me, why the Ipad deserves a second look?<p>Edit:The EEE in question http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KIqtSJ1aVsmVpeqS
======
threepointone
The interface, mainly. Windows (or OSX, for that matter) based tablets have
tried have failed for years. The iPhone/iPad OS is built from the ground up to
be tablet/finger friendly. Remember, the iPad is NOT a laptop/netbook
replacement in the traditional sense. The phrase 'media device' keeps popping
up in my head.

~~~
perokreco
Could you elaborate on Windows 7 finger-friendliness? What kind of a media-
device does not accept memory cards or doesn't have a camera or a USB slot?

~~~
threepointone
Never said Windows 7 was finger-friendly, and I don't think I'm qualified to
comment on it, but imo, the win7 is simply geared to replace the mouse actions
with a finger, and that's not helpful at all.

And from where I'm looking, portable physical media storage is fast becoming
non-essential(obsolete?) with respect to devices that are used for consumption
of music, the web, books, etc; ie- CONSUMER devices. eg- laptops, ebook
readers, mp3 players, etc.

I'm a tech-savvy person, and I've had a broken dvd-drive on my laptop for
about 7 months now. I've never found a reason to fix it; I'm as surprised by
that as anybody else, I suppose. I play movie dvds on my console, and the eye-
fi card on the camera is handy as hell.

------
cmallen
In future, could you link the alternative product in question? I understand
that it sounds incredibly lazy but I tend to scan many threads at a time and
going on a google-hunt for something _you_ wish to discuss makes my panda cry.

Not to mention that finding obscure taiwanese/chinese products can actually be
mildly non-trivial at times.

~~~
perokreco
I would never consider Asus EEE obscure, are they not popular in the US? I
remember seeing them a lot while traveling and weren't they the ones who
started the whole netbook craze? They are the first thing that comes to mind
when someone mentions a netbook.

~~~
cmallen
>I would never consider Asus EEE obscure

I'd never heard of a multi-touch model before.

This is utterly beside the point. I just want the title of the post to link to
the subject under discussion.

I don't want meta-discussion hand-wringing.

Just a link. This is YCNews, not the US Senate.

------
anothermike
all the iPhone apps, not to mention the ones that will be built for the bigger
screen and more capable hardware.

~~~
perokreco
All the iPhone apps in a closed enviroment compared to all the Windows apps?

~~~
threepointone
perokreco, you asked a question, and anothermike answered it. No need to be
snarky and go on a tangent.

